# Air in crop



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it normal? the oldest chick always has alot of air in it 
Is it suppose to be there or not if not how do you make it go away?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the air is there 24/7 you may have a ruptured air sac. Cai=use are unknown to a punture from a parents toenail.

Hold the baby and gentely massage the air upwards out of the crop. If the air does not come out you may have to prick the skin with a sterile needle, then massage the air out. In order for this to heal the crop has to be monitored and deflated of air several times a day. When inflated with air the torn tissue can not become in contact with each other. When deflated this tissue can come in contact and start to adherre to each other and repair itself.


----------

